
Google Code blacklists Mozilla Public License - soundsop
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/25/googlecode_bans_mpl/
======
nickb
Google needs to update their code of conduct... it's terribly out of date.
<http://investor.google.com/conduct.html>

~~~
jrockway
It's "evil" to provide a free service without features that a few users want?

------
henning
I always thought all the license proliferation was stupid. If I were Google
I'd only allow MIT, BSD, Apache, GPL, and LGPL.

